# How long do dogs have their "period" for?



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

We got Jada about half a year ago and we struggled with the idea if we were going to breed her or not. We wanted to wait until she was full grown before we made our final decision.

As time went on, we discovered multiple issues in regards to health which would make Jada a horrible candidate for producing offspring. Even though she is absolutely beautiful and has the kind of face that remains puppy like as she ages, has a wonderful temperament and gets along with every human she ever crosses and about 90% of all animal species - she just has too many health issues.

1. She is too small. For the majority of her life she remained at a steady 2.5lbs. She just recently sprung to 3lbs, then 3.3lbs. So she is beneath the minimum weight requirement to give birth safely and carry puppies.
2. Abnormally large molera(?) which has not closed and creates a potential life threat constantly.
3. Weak tracchia (sp?). She constantly has trouble eating/breathing without coughing/gagging/choking. 

With those against her, she would more than likely have major complications. We decided to spay her. As I have this week off, I was going to take Jada to get fixed this week. However, last Thursday - we noticed that her "fun spot" (which my boyfriend and I idiotically call all animal's privates) was suddenly incredibly swollen. We took a closer look and spotted blood. She had started her heat cycle. (So now we have to wait until she's done to fix her).

We got her some bitches' britches and she's been wearing them for over a week and she continously has accidents in them. Anyway - this feels like it's NEVER going to end. Is over a week too long?! Is that an average time? When will the bleeding end. (We miss sleeping with her at night!!)

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

expect her to be messy for about 2 weeks, she will still be receptive to males after that so if you have any intact males... id give your vet a call now, tell them you want to book her in for her spay but she just started bleeding, theyll be able to tell you when to bring her in.

our vet has no problem spaying just after the heat, other vets prefer to wait a month or more to let hormone levels return to normal.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

My vet prefers to wait till hormone levels are back to normal.

Here is some info for you:


The bitch's cycle is divided into four periods.
Proestrus: The female attracts males, has a bloody vaginal discharge and her vulva is swollen. Proestrus lasts approximately nine days; the female, however, will not allow coitus at this time.


Estrus: During this period, which also lasts approximately nine days, the female will accept the male and is fertile. Ovulation usually occurs in the first 48 hours; however, this can vary greatly.


Diestrus: Lasting 60 to 90 days, diestrus is the period when the reproductive tract is under the control of the hormone progesterone. This occurs whether or not the bitch becomes pregnant. False pregnancy, a condition in which the bitch shows symptoms of being pregnant although she has not conceived, is occasionally seen during diestrus.


Anestrus: No sexual activity takes place. Anestrus lasts between three and four months.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the information! 9 days.. so she should probably be ending soon. HOPEFULLY! Thanks again!

P.S. When are they considered out of heat? During which period.. the diestrus? Anestrus? 9 days after period ends?


----------

